# Fishing Guide Recommendations for a 12 man group around the Port Sulfur, LA area



## d_mccracken

Hi everyone, 

Planning a trip for my brother's bachelor party. Trying to find good recommendations for inshore fishing guides that have enough boats to handle about a 12 man group. Port Sulfur or any surrounding area would be ideal since we plan to go to New Orleans that weekend as well. We would like to fish on Friday April 16th.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Labsrule

Woodland Plantation | Louisiana Bed & Breakfast Inn - My friend Foster who owns and runs The Woodland Plantation can put this together for you. Your group would enjoy staying at the Woodland for a night as well. One of my favorite places anywhere. Port Sulpur is a decent drive from N O. Tell him John Whaley says hello. Big fish down there in the fall. December


----------



## KimmerIII

d_mccracken said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Planning a trip for my brother's bachelor party. Trying to find good recommendations for inshore fishing guides that have enough boats to handle about a 12 man group. Port Sulfur or any surrounding area would be ideal since we plan to go to New Orleans that weekend as well. We would like to fish on Friday April 16th.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Brad Schmidt Fishmaster Guide Service. Has camps on both sides of the river (pointe a la hache and port sulpher) and can fish either side depending on whats fishing better that time of year. Has the boats and infastructure to handle this. 504-458-8761. He has no facebook or instagram or webpage cause he is busy catching fish and keeping his camps in order. Great guy with a great operation. I've done 3 or 4 bachelor parties with him and we do multiple guys trips a year with him.


----------



## backcast

Labsrule said:


> Woodland Plantation | Louisiana Bed & Breakfast Inn - My friend Foster who owns and runs The Woodland Plantation can put this together for you. Your group would enjoy staying at the Woodland for a night as well. One of my favorite places anywhere. Port Sulpur is a decent drive from N O. Tell him John Whaley says hello. Big fish down there in the fall. December
> View attachment 169059


I would second this place. Stayed there. Food was incredible. We booked our own guide but they have guides.
Joe


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Reel Tite Guide Service


----------



## ifsteve

Captain Charlie Thomason can easily handle this and you can stay at his lodge right across the street from the boats. I have fished with him several times and he knows the fishery like the back of his hands and he is a hoot to fish with.



Captain Charlie's Bayou Charters & Silver Side Lodge


----------



## Dave Best

d_mccracken said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Planning a trip for my brother's bachelor party. Trying to find good recommendations for inshore fishing guides that have enough boats to handle about a 12 man group. Port Sulfur or any surrounding area would be ideal since we plan to go to New Orleans that weekend as well. We would like to fish on Friday April 16th.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Good morning, my name is Captain Dave Best and I guide out of Port Sulphur and other areas outside New Orleans. I’ll be glad to help you set this trip up if you want to give me a call.

Thanks,

Capt. Dave Best
The Southern Fly
New Orleans, LA
www.thesouthernfly.com
662-315-1514 - mobile


----------



## d_mccracken

KimmerIII said:


> Brad Schmidt Fishmaster Guide Service. Has camps on both sides of the river (pointe a la hache and port sulpher) and can fish either side depending on whats fishing better that time of year. Has the boats and infastructure to handle this. 504-458-8761. He has no facebook or instagram or webpage cause he is busy catching fish and keeping his camps in order. Great guy with a great operation. I've done 3 or 4 bachelor parties with him and we do multiple guys trips a year with him.


Brad was our first choice since a few of the guys recommended him. Unfortunately hes booked up for our desired date.


----------



## d_mccracken

Dave Best said:


> Good morning, my name is Captain Dave Best and I guide out of Port Sulphur and other areas outside New Orleans. I’ll be glad to help you set this trip up if you want to give me a call.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Capt. Dave Best
> The Southern Fly
> New Orleans, LA
> www.thesouthernfly.com
> 662-315-1514 - mobile


Hey Captain Dave, ill reach out via email. Thanks!


----------



## GitFishin

Paradise Plus is a great place in Buras (Alitalia South of Port Sulphur). Anthony and Julie Randazzo are the owners and I've fished with all their top guides. Great hosts and nice facilities.


----------



## GitFishin

A little. Not Alitalia: )


----------

